# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  De beste kinderschoen? Geen schoen!

## peteroomens

Enkele maanden geleden heb ik voor het online magazine *KIIND* een artikel geschreven onder de bovenvermelde kop. Daarop kreeg ik nogal wat reacties, vooral dat het zo herkenbaar is. Ik sta trouwens niet alleen met deze zienswijze. Uw eigen mening vormen? Lees onderstaande:


*De beste kinderschoen? Geen schoen!*

Was dat maar mogelijk. In 1992* al pleitten twee Indiase orthopeden voor het blootsvoets gaan en staan van kinderen, zeker tot hun zesde jaar. Iedere volwassene weet, of hij/zij het doet is een tweede, dat spieren sterker worden door ze te oefenen.
Gevoelsmatig weten we wel dat zodra ons kind gaat lopen en staan er niets beter is dan dit schoenloos te laten gebeuren. Vaak trekken de kleintjes hun schoentjes zelf uit. Ouders hebben het beste met hun peuter voor, maar wat is het beste? Hierover zijn de meningen behoorlijk verdeeld. En hoe leg je dat op een begrijpelijke manier uit? Hieronder toch maar een poging:

De menselijke voet heeft 26 botjes die min of meer naast elkaar liggen. Dit in tegenstelling tot zoogdieren die op hun voorvoet lopen. De voetbotjes zijn dan min of meer gestapeld. Wij daarentegen lopen over onze hele voet. Dit betekent dat onze voetbotjes op de een of andere manier bij elkaar gehouden moeten worden. Daar is veel kracht voor nodig, zeker tijdens het lopen, omdat steeds één voet afwisselend ons hele gewicht moet dragen. Die stevigheid wordt geboden door de *korte voetspieren*. Deze worden daarbij geholpen door de banden aan de onderzijde van de voet.
Maar we hebben nog een sterk mechanisme: de holte aan de binnenzijde van de voet: het geleng. De botjes liggen hier zo naast elkaar, dat er een natuurlijke *romaanse boog*  ontstaat. Deze is heel sterk! Vroeger werden ze in de bouw boven ramen en deuren toegepast. Ook in de bruggenbouw komen we ze nog veelvuldig tegen. Kijk nu eens aan de binnenzijde van uw al wat langer gedragen schoenen: tien tegen één dat uw binnenzool daar juist lichter van kleur is. Conclusie: die natuurlijke boog doet ook daar haar werk, ze draagt uw lichaamsgewicht. De meeste deskundigen zijn het hierover trouwens wel eens.
Met enige fantasie: de romaanse boog. Let op overeenkomst brug en binnen geleng voetskelet.

  

Je hoeft geen deskundige te zijn om je af te vragen waarom juist ter hoogte van dit geleng in de meeste schoenen een soort steun is aangebracht? Dat is net zo iets als een brug met het romaanse boogprincipe aan de onderzijde op te vullen om doorzakken te voorkomen. . Stevig ongetwijfeld, maar bootjes kunnen er niet meer onderdoor!

Een andere belangrijke taak is de vering van dit boogprincipe, zeg maar een soort schokdemping. Door het geleng op te vullen ontneem je de voet haar schokdemping.
Aha, hoor ik nu denken, hoe zit dat dan met *proneren*? Deze term wordt in iedere sportschoenenzaak veelvuldig gebruikt. Hiermee wordt het naar binnen kantelen van de voet bedoeld, met name tijdens de één voet belasting gedurende het (hard)lopen. Dit proneren is echter een natuurlijke beweging van de voet, die zich normaal gesproken zelf herstelt gedurende de verdere afwikkeling van de voet. Daarbij verschilt iedere voet van vorm en mag je je afvragen of de steun voor iedereen wel op de goede plaats zit. Geen voorstander van steunen hoor ik u nu zeggen, maar hoe zit dat met een voetbed? Ook het voetbed is een steun, waarvoor een onbekend iemand met zijn of haar voeten model heeft laten zijn. Trouwens waarvoor dient een bed? Juist!

Wanneer u weer eens naar het strand gaat, of in de zandbak, kijk eens wat voor afdruk uw peuter met blote voeten achterlaat. Eén die ter hoogte van eerder genoemd geleng het minst diep is. Dus ook de peutervoet, die overigens nog een leven lang zal oefenen, corrigeert automatisch de pronatie. Wat dan wel?

Zoals eerder aangegeven zijn de deskundigen het niet eens over wat de beste kinderschoen is. Helaas kunnen we ook niet meer zonder schoenen; onze straten, de vervuiling, de mode maken dit (haast) onmogelijk. Toch zijn er nog volop gebieden op aarde waar dit wel mogelijk is en laten daar nu toevallig de beste hardlopers ter wereld vandaan komen! Samenvattend: De beste kinderschoen is een schoen die de voet niet in de weg zit, soepele zool, goed passend aan de bal van de voet en iets ruimte bij de tenen. Enzo min mogelijk steun. En zodra de peuter thuis komt, lekker de schoentjes uit!

 * Nederlands tijdschrift voor Geneeskunde. Orthopedie, J.A.N.Verhaar, pagina 1924, 1992, 136, nr 39
 J Bone Joint Surg Br. 1992 Jul;74(4):525-7. The influence of footwear on the prevalence of flat foot. A survey of 2300 children. Rao UB, Joseph B.
 http://www.drbody.nl

----------

